
This is what happens when you take Ayn Rand seriously - gballan
https://www.pbs.org/newshour/amp/economy/column-this-is-what-happens-when-you-take-ayn-rand-seriously
======
FabHK
Great quote:

> The greatest examples of libertarianism in action are the hundreds of men,
> women and children standing alongside the roads all over Honduras. The
> government won't fix the roads, so these desperate entrepreneurs fill in
> potholes with shovels of dirt or debris. They then stand next to the filled-
> in pothole soliciting tips from grateful motorists. That is the wet dream of
> libertarian private sector innovation.

~~~
kevin_b_er
A quote just after is also great:

> We walked through the gated walls and past a man in casual slacks with a
> pistol belt slung haphazardly around his waist. Welcome to an Ayn Rand
> libertarian paradise, where your extra-large pepperoni pizza must also have
> an armed guard.

